# Stage Props



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

It that time of year again. Last night I made a few props for the school play. 

I took a jpeg from Google images, created the vectors in Aspire and then cut them out of 1/2" plywood with a 1/8" endmill. The ply was scrap from a previous play and was already painted black.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a great way to provide a benefit from a hobby, Bill.


----------



## tjstamp (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice job Bill. i have made those geese before but i had to do it by hand.looking good as usual. tom


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

What was the school play that had geese in it?


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Loooking Good an Welcome Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

The name of he play is Honk. It is a retelling of the ugly duckling.

We needed geese and ducks in flight.

Bill


----------

